# Dr M off season 2011 June



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

just my fat self off season .... more mass needed especially arms


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Right that's it I'm coming to train with you give me a price ill be there in the morning.

Last time I saw anything that big they where planting explosives in it the bring the quarry wall down.

My wings are a bit on the small side

beep beep.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

roadrunner1 said:


> Right that's it I'm coming to train with you give me a price ill be there in the morning.
> 
> Last time I saw anything that big they where planting explosives in it the bring the quarry wall down.
> 
> ...


lol thanx but i feel small


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dr please, have a look at my pictures in my journal, that is small and I,m 6ft 5in @ 245lb of fat.

If you knocked on our door the wife would tell me to turn the light on because it's just gone dark.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

roadrunner1 said:


> Dr please, have a look at my pictures in my journal, that is small and I,m 6ft 5in @ 245lb of fat.
> 
> If you knocked on our door the wife would tell me to turn the light on because it's just gone dark.


cheers mate


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Huge quads and pecs mate.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Great pecs and quads dude. Looking good.


----------



## gazzi123 (Apr 25, 2011)

out of intrest how long you been training mate - your size is what i want to get to in the future - top notch mate!


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

awesome keep it up!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

HUGE!

Keep it up doc


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Whats the diet constituing of??


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Your one impressive dude,years of hard work right there


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Neil R said:


> Whats the diet constituing of??


off season diet is a lot of evrything but mainly

eggs , mince, chicken , steak, lamb ........ and lots of krispy kremes lol

tbh i aint too worried about off season condition as getting in shape for shows aint a problem but getting size is lol


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

what do you do for arms at the min? what do you think lags more on you bi or tri?

What height weight are you above?


----------



## Lloyd1466868015 (Jun 11, 2011)

Looking good, great shoulders, quads etc....

I am not sure if it's your arms or forearms lagging....You still have a great physique


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Hench said:


> what do you do for arms at the min? what do you think lags more on you bi or tri?
> 
> What height weight are you above?


im 19 stone at 6 foot ... triceps lag more due to injuries and forearms lag due to not enough specific work but rectifying that this year

arms currently 20inch cold but my chest overpowers them in front poses ..dont really train chest much at the moment as its good bodypart

hoping to regain the class 1 title at west britain next year after winning it in 2008


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Dr Manhattan said:


> im 19 stone at 6 foot ... triceps lag more due to injuries and forearms lag due to not enough specific work but rectifying that this year
> 
> arms currently 20inch cold but my chest overpowers them in front poses ..dont really train chest much at the moment as its good bodypart
> 
> hoping to regain the class 1 title at west britain next year after winning it in 2008


Good luck, when is the show then?

How many cals you eat in the off season? pro/carbs?

Best thing for my Bi's after a good warmup/pump

1 set of 3 followed by 2 forced reps a slow negative and then a drop set for 7-8 reps with another 2 forced reps and a slow neg again. rest for 3-4 min and repeat.

I cycled the above out and am just picking a weight and aiming for 100 reps in as few sets as possible. I like the above more though.

I started to do all my raises before pressing on shoulder day, it hits my tris alot harder when pressing.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Hench said:


> Good luck, when is the show then?
> 
> How many cals you eat in the off season? pro/carbs?
> 
> ...


2011 west brits in april then the brits in may ............


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Dr Manhattan said:


> 2011 west brits in april then the brits in may ............


wasn't that 2 months ago???

Think you've left it a bit late mate!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Neil R said:


> wasn't that 2 months ago???
> 
> Think you've left it a bit late mate!


lol cheers mate typo ..2012 i meant :high5:


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

you say you feel small? why? where do you think your lacking size?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

ok im back posting again after being busy last few months :clap2:


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

welcome back


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers mate .. your looking big in your avi


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome back Dr. The large shadow you cast has been missed.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

What future comps are you looking at?

Good to see you back.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Indeed, fill us in! lol, This is one journal I have been following religiously, your whole physique is exactly what I aim to achieve myself, welcome back, and please, do stay! lol


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> just my fat self off season .... more mass needed especially arms


This is exactly how I want to look!!! EXACTLY! The image I have in my head of myself is exactly this! Superb!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol ^^^

oioi dr.m good to have you around again..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

^^^^ lmao calm down trixs don't get to over excited especially on the cycle your on  lol.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

weighing in at 19.2 still but condition is better now ...... have changed training around to include more high intensity work and less heavy heavy lifts as it wrecks my joints now. .. without a doubt good eating is the key to training as if my diet is good my progress is much better ..... old news i know but worth repeating


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> ^^^^ lmao calm down trixs don't get to over excited especially on the cycle your on  lol.


lol just see this


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> weighing in at 19.2 still but condition is better now ...... have changed training around to include more high intensity work and less heavy heavy lifts as it wrecks my joints now. .. without a doubt good eating is the key to training as if my diet is good my progress is much better ..... old news i know but worth repeating


It's always worth repeating the basic fundamentals of anything in my opinion. How much have you dropped your lifts by compared to normal?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i would say about 80% of my heavy sets .. keeping reps to 10 and doing drop sets in final set


----------

